# Justice is coming.



## pit 4 brains (Sep 19, 2022)

For the crime of being cured, and have been found cold smoking in the shed, these individuals are sentenced to the redundant guillotine. The remnants will FRY!

And there's others in the cooler that will pay the same price.


----------



## tbern (Sep 19, 2022)

good looking bacon!!


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 19, 2022)

One day I'll learn how to cold smoke. That looks killer.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 19, 2022)

While I'm waiting for the bacon to semi-freeze, I thought I'd pull a couple slices off and try it out.
Yep.. bacon


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 19, 2022)

Got one sliced up. 
I love this time of year! Unfortunately we have a high settling over SC for the next few days. I'm gonna have to move my cold smoking to the night shift.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 19, 2022)

Looks delicious.


----------

